# Furless spot on bunnies neck?



## Cloe-trash (Jun 29, 2017)

Hey everyone, so I'm a little worried about Briar.

He was sitting on the bed and I noticed that when he stretches his head out there's a patch on the back of his neck where there's no fur. The skin is soft and he doesn't have any fleas/mites or anything. I wasn't sure if it's something I should be worried about or if its common. He's a rex/lionhead mix.


----------



## majorv (Jun 30, 2017)

Just watch it, but may not be anything to worry about. I noticed on some of our rabbits the same thing...the fur is a little thin there and you can see skin, but they're fine. With mites the skin will get a little flaky and they may scratch.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 30, 2017)

We had a Mini Rex that used to get the same thing when he molted in the Spring.


----------



## Cloe-trash (Jun 30, 2017)

Alright that makes me feel a bit better thank you both!


----------

